
Ask HN: How to convert free users to paid users? - k2xl
I built a side project (a chrome extension targeting a specific group) and in the first week have about 140 users signed up. Awesome right?<p>The problem is, that all of the users signed up for the free plan of my service (I have a free tier with limitations and a paid plans without limitations)<p>I&#x27;ve gotten great feedback from users on the app itself, and all the metrics I record from the app indicate that people are using it, but I guess I am struggling how to convince them to pay for the upgraded version.<p>Have any if you encountered this issue and overcome? Are there any strategies that HN users could recommend? I&#x27;ve tried offering coupons, email users directly (the Hi I&#x27;m blah, founder of blah... Type emails) but with limited success.
======
dragonbonheur
Add a call to action in the free version that opens a landing page which
explains all the advantages of the paid version.

